# Why not Kenner?: Kenner vs Bluewave



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been considering a few boats. I'm looking to narrow the field with a bracket system. First up is the (K) Kenner 1902 Tunner with Optimax 150 vs the (BW) Blue Wave 190 Deluxe with 115 Yamaha

Fuel capacity K:47 BW: 24
Dry weight K: 1575 BW: 1100
Weight w/ motor: 2006 BW: 1502
Trailer K: galv. steel BW: aluminum
Interior K fully lined BW: semi lined
Draft K: ? BW: 8in

Both have 2 recirc live wells. The K is fully lined and looks really nice. Though I hate the unfinished look of rolled edge boats, BW did a really good job with semi-lining the boat. The edges of the liners are flush clean with the unlined material.

K positives:
1) 8 capped stern mounted rod holders, perfect to trolling or just wait-fishing.
2) Fully lined. It just looks good.
3) 47g fuel tank

K negatives:
1) steel trailer. The combined weight may be combersome for my '91 2WD Cherokee. 
2) stapple under lining of cushions.
3) Nowhere to sit in the back
4) 2 stroke engine means having to buy oil all the time.

BW positives:
1) Very light. Although the engine is weaker, the engine has less weight to push.
2) Aluminum trailer with buddy bearings.
3) The stern deck and rails make for more secure seating for two passengers
4) 8" draft...and I hear that it'll drive go much more shallow if you don't mind your prop pushing you along.
5) Cushion stitching and general construction of stitching is better than the K.
6) vitually unsinkable.
7) Stern casting deck

BW negatives:
1) Only 4 rod holders, and they are on the console. 
2) 24g fuel tank?!
3) A snap-on cushion in front of the console on the live well (may be different for 2008).

Seems like a lot of postives for the BW, but that doesn't make it my pick. BW negatives #1 and 2 are killing me. I will definately be hitting the flats, so the BW draft is a huge draw, however, I wouldn't mind venturing out further to near rigs and strutures. The V on the K looks better suited for chop/waves. Oddly, as big as the Keener brand is, I rarely see it mentioned when the question is asked, "which boat should I get."

I need to hear from owners or those that are familiar with either of these boats. How is the performance, quaility, and stability of each?


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

when you say fully lined, do you mean carpet? If so, and this is just personal experience and opinion, I HATE carpet in the boat. It looks bad after a few trips, It will start to come up, it stinks...just a pain in the butt. Its just another thing that you have to deal with and clean, and you will never get it clean after a few trips. I would pay extra to not have carpet.

as long as you clean the trailer, a steel trailer will darn near outlive those boats, so I wouldnt let that be the determining factor.

I would always love to have more power. 2 vs. 4 stroke...thats just gonna be personal preference. I prefer 2. Both are great motors though. You will get alot more all around performance from the 150. You should max out the HP. That alone might be the deal killer for me. 

Keep looking man, dont settle for a boat, there are thousands of good boats. I think you need to decide first what type of boat, ie what type of fishing do you like to do. If you wanna run real shallow to back lakes, you dont want either of these. If you plan on drift fishing 90% of the time and not really sight casting, these could be good boats.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I think with a 115hp on the BW, the 24 gals should last you all day if its a 4 stroke. And if your Cherokee doesn't pull the Kenner, then you have to spend more money on a truck or something stronger. I see alot more Bluewaves on the water than Kenner. Carpet is a pain to keep the fish bugars out of, specially a Gafftop. My opinion is the BW.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I have not used 24 gal of fuel in one day yet and have 400 hrs on engine .. i use 10 max and that is 40 miles of driving for me .. i wen deep see and round trip was 50 miles at 4 miles to gallon i used 15 gal . my tank is alway 1/2 full since fuel is 8 lb per gallon , i dont carry the extra fuel so boat can handle better . best price at boat show - next boat show is jan 5 or so - dec to end feb are bad month for fishing -


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

A Kenner is a fine boat ,I assume it is a vision series (you said it was fully lined )witch means it has a full gel coated inner shell ( and has nothing to do with carpet). I own a 2102 vision w/ 200 opti max and I love it .

Opti max uses very little fuel or 2 cyc oil ,150 on a 19 footer should get up and go !! That Kenner hull can really handle the chop and has a nice ride and Kenners are totally wood free construction( at least all the new ones I am not positive about the year you are looking at) but kenner is a good boat.

Blue wave boats are also very good boats ,and there are thousands of them on the water when I got my Kenner BW was my second choice the deciding point was the plywood BW still uses in there construction, Keep in mind BW uses plywood that is completely encapsulated in fiberglass so it should last forever(the BW dealer told me)
One more thing BW has lots of Dealers ,Kenner has BPS and they have always treated me right!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

We purchased a BW 2 years ago to keep at our fish camp on a lift. The biggest concern for us was the fact it was going to be out in the elements and used very hard. Here are a few reasons why we eneded up with the BW :

The BW console is molded in not screwed in

The wiring on the BW is soldered and sealed so salt water and air cannot rot it

There are 8 stringers in a Bluewave ....Kenner ?

I was concerned with the BW wood until it was shown how it is built and sealed with flotation. I also thougt about the fact if wood is so bad then why do Bertram, Hatteras, Grady White and other top-tier manufacturers still use it ?

Yamaha engine (most Kenner dealer's are only Merc.)

Dealer experience. I enjoyed the dealer I purchased from and eventually even purchased another boat from them.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Check out the frontier line of boats. Made by Bill and Gary kenner. Very similar to the boats discussed and comes standard w/ ayamaha 150 4 stroke comes in a tunnel, liner capped boat very nice and should be less expensive than the blue wave. Anchor marine in San Antonio or Ronnies MArine carries them.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't get the tunnel in the Kenner. Never been in one with a tunnel, much less owned one, but I would think the tunnel in that model would just get you in more trouble than it would be worth (ie, run a LOT shallower than it will float in) Plus you are going to lose some speed and handling with any tunnel. You state you would like to run out to some of the closer rigs. Cavitation with that tunnel could be a big issue.

A lighter boat definitely has its advantages. Easier to tow, less power requirements, easier to load/unload by yourself etc... I would guess that F115 would push the Blue Wave in the low 40s.


----------



## fishinhorn (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a 21' Kenner and love it. The only thing that I would change is that I have a tunnel and wish that it was a v. I don't think you are going to gain anything with the tunnel hulls in these type of boats, all you are going to do is lose speed and handling capabilities. There is not one perfect boat for all situations, but if you don't spend most of your time fishing real skinny water I would go with a v hull. Whatever you do, don't under power the boat, go with the 150.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

98 KENNER VT good boat for the money much has changed but i will comment on the hull .i love it the tunnel has helped on many occassions and its is dry with great chop cutting ablitiy .I think most things come down to common sense boat skills and care for the rig ..i really like that Frontier boat the Kenner family knows their stuff


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

To each his own. I personally like the BW. One reason is that the console is glassed into the the boat. Therefore there are not those annoying screws that seem to work loose after some time. I also got a 4-stroke Suzuki with a 6 year warranty when I bought the engine new. I am not sure if this warranty is still applicable today, check with your dealer. GODSPEED!


----------



## fishinhorn (Sep 20, 2007)

To add to my previous post, one of the driest rides I've been in.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

I have one friend who runs a Kenner and one who runs a Blue Wave. Both of them would rather have my old Transport. All boats have there pro's and con's. I'm not saying that kenners and BW's are junk, but Transport's are built alot better. It would be worth your time to go to Palcios and talk to Donnie Tran @ Transport, look at the construction of their boats, they do have a rolled edge, but are over are over-built & tuffer than the two you are interested in. I logged over 2,000 hours on my Transport in just 3 years, 90% of that time was spent running hard in the gulf chasing tarpon and fishing a few king fish tourn. No stress cracks or fractures. One solid built boat. Not to pizs any one off, but its just the truth.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I looked at BW 189 deluxe or classic(cant rember which one) before I bought my 19VX Kenner back in June. I know BW are good boats but I felt I was getting more of a boat and more motor for a little less money. BW does make a V-Bay that has a very good ride. But the other models just dont ride as good as a Kenner. The VX is a rolled gunnel boat which is lighter than the Vision series. I have a 115 optimax and I love it. Top speed is 44.8 mph. With a 150, you really should scoot as previously stated. Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

metoo, I had the exact same Kenner that you are talking about except it had a 150 carbed Merc on it.Never had any problems with the boat,just my operation of it! If you want to go 50mph+ and stay in water deeper than 2', the Kenner would be my choice.Good Luck to you!


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

spotted123 said:


> metoo, I had the exact same Kenner that you are talking about except it had a 150 carbed Merc on it.Never had any problems with the boat,just my operation of it! If you want to go 50mph+ and stay in water deeper than 2', the Kenner would be my choice.Good Luck to you!


Wow 24" ?! Is that the lowest you could run slow in? I don't need 8", but 12" would be sufficient. There were some areas at low tide in Gavlston that we barely made it over in order to get to more prime water. I'm sure we were barely in 12". Another time in a 17" Boston Whaler, we kep getting stuck while trying to catch bait. A trolling motor may have helped, but the boat didn't have a low draft.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I just looked in my Kenner brochure, could not find any specs on the draft. I am VERY sure it is less than 24" though.


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

i would say a draft of 12" on most boats maybe 9" on most brochures but i think what really matter getting back up on plane


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

So far, in this battle, the Kenner is winning. The small gas tank, position of rod holders, and smallish engine I think are too much for me to deal with. I would surely like to run/drift shallow, but it's not the most important for me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just remember where you have to service your boat. If there is a Bass Pro close too you or there are alot of Bluewave dealers around. It sucks to have to run your boat across town just for warranty or service issues. I've been out 35 miles in my buddies 22 ft BW in 2-3 ft seas and couldn't get over the way it handled and dry ride. I've been in both and still think BW is the better of the 2.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I've heard 2 different people tell me to stay away from Bass Pro because service after the sell sucks. If I go Kenner, I'll call Capt'n Kirks and see what they can offer. I want to check out Frontiers next....but that's way in Baytown, so I have to wait til the weekend. The closest thing to me is Gander Mountain. They carry Mako.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

My 18' with 90 Yamaha only has a 12 gallon gas tank. A 24 gallon with a 115 sounds ample. I can run all day and still come back with a 1/4 tank so I think 24 would be fine, may want to still bring an auxillary if going far (20 mile) offshore, and remember that all those gallons add up to weight 6.5 pounds per gallon.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a 2000 Kenner vision 18 w. 115 Merc. Love the boat and with 2 good sized men gets ~ 40 in good water. Handles chop very well and can get you into greens just fine. I also pull this with my Jeep I6 perfectly. Hope this helps.


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

I own a Kenner 21V, Merc. 200 Optimax. Great engine, great boat. Only regret is that I did not have them move the console forward so that i could walk behind my leaning post. I did have them glass in my back deck, and that has worked to further stabilize the boat compared to other Kenners like mine that I have been in. It will float in a foot and get up in @ 18" (unless you donut it and ride your wake, which works well when you have a 200!) My gas mileage is outstanding, it has handled some big chop and the boat keeps you dry. The trailer seemed a little flimsy when I bought it, but after four years it has held up fine. The mistake most people make when purchasing a boat is they under-horsepower thier boat to save money. This means you are running WOT all the time and wears on your engine. My boat will run @ 40-50 mph at 3/4 throttle, and I have only run WOT for about 5 minutes of the entire career of my boat. I am not a fan of going 60 in a bay boat, but it is nice to know you can if you needed to, and it helps with getting on plane in a hurry. The extra HP also really helps with gas mileage, which is underestimated with the cost of gas nowadays.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

my dad has a 19ft BlueWave with the big tunnel and a 115 yamaha 2 stoke. nice boat, but slides real bad when turning, really under powered(he wishes he'd got the 150), and his gets bad gas milage. for POC back bays its fine. i'd hate to run his boat in the galveston bay system. just my thoughts.

bone


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

The nice thing about a Blue Wave is you can custom order it however you want. You can have the larger console put in it with 6 rod holders and a 40 gallon tank if you want it. If you put a 140 Suzuki 4 stroke on it, you will get great gas mileage and it will be a lot lighter than a 150. 

I am ordering a 190 Blue Wave custom in the next couple of weeks. I'm Excited!!!!!

Here's a pic of my last custom 190 Blue Wave. The 150 was a little heavy for the 190.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

PS. But with the 150, it was Fast!!!!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Ride in both before you buy either one. Take things like ride quality and boat stability into play. Don't buy one or the other based on price, IMHO. Buy the one that has the best features that fit your style of fishing. I fished with Scott in his 19 Blue Wave last year. It is a nice boat. 

I'm also not a fan of 4-strokes, due to the weight. I like the 2-stroke ETEC's, oil consumption is very little when run with the XD-100. Irregardless, I'd take a ride in both of them before I bought one or the other. If the dealer doesn't have one you can test ride in, demand they find you a customer with one or pro-staff member who has one that you can ride in. Judge them yourself and you'll make the best choice possible. Good luck in your quest to find the right boat for you.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Kenner draft*



metoo said:


> Wow 24" ?! Is that the lowest you could run slow in? I don't need 8", but 12" would be sufficient. There were some areas at low tide in Gavlston that we barely made it over in order to get to more prime water. I'm sure we were barely in 12". Another time in a 17" Boston Whaler, we kep getting stuck while trying to catch bait. A trolling motor may have helped, but the boat didn't have a low draft.


47 gal.gas,full livewells,full ice chests,Big motor,tunnel hull,3 or more full sze persons.plus whatever gear you can stuff in the abundant storage areas, my 2004 1902 Kenner vision would not run in 12" of water much less float in that and I tried more than once LOL Hardheaded _I guess! Still it was a dang nice boat.(I don't why the font changed) _


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Redfishscot said:


> The nice thing about a Blue Wave is you can custom order it however you want. You can have the larger console put in it with 6 rod holders and a 40 gallon tank if you want it. If you put a 140 Suzuki 4 stroke on it, you will get great gas mileage and it will be a lot lighter than a 150.
> 
> I am ordering a 190 Blue Wave custom in the next couple of weeks. I'm Excited!!!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my last custom 190 Blue Wave. The 150 was a little heavy for the 190.


I looked further into the Frontier 190 which is more of a direct comparison to the Blue Wave 190 Deluxe. Both semi-lined. Both with glassed-in consoles and have similar layouts and shapes. Both have aluminum trailers with buddies. Both with same engines. The Frontier, however, has a 43 gallon in-hull tank for a 100lbs penalty compared to the BW. But, this allows for longer runs without a carry-on gas can and should allow for space in the console. Price is about the same, plus I can get recessed rod holders around the stern and a stainless prop is standard.

I was at the BW dealer for at lease 45 minutes talking to the salesman. Not once did he mention that I could get a bigger tank, nor did the finance guy, nor did the mechanic......all of which heard me say several times that the smallish tank is one of the biggest reasons I am shying away from the boat.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

spotted123 said:


> 47 gal.gas,full livewells,full ice chests,Big motor,tunnel hull,3 or more full sze persons.plus whatever gear you can stuff in the abundant storage areas, my 2004 1902 Kenner vision would not run in 12" of water much less float in that and I tried more than once LOL Hardheaded _I guess! Still it was a dang nice boat.(I don't why the font changed) _


Well, I guess that would make since. I'll try not to load so heavy if I plan to hit the low spots.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Personally, *I wouldn't get the tunnel in the Kenner. Never been in one with a tunnel, much less owned one, but I would think the tunnel in that model would just get you in more trouble than it would be worth (ie, run a LOT shallower than it will float in) Plus you are going* to lose some speed and handling with any tunnel. You state you would like to run out to some of the closer rigs. Cavitation with that tunnel could be a big issue.
> 
> A lighter boat definitely has its advantages. Easier to tow, less power requirements, easier to load/unload by yourself etc... I would guess that F115 would push the Blue Wave in the low 40s.


lol...........I went with a guide a few years back that had a 24 ft Kenner with a tunnel and jackplate, I asked him how shallow it would go and he said it would float in 13in, but he said that it would run shallow enough that you could not push it if you shut down in the wrong place.lol


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

I set up my Kenner 19vx w/tunnel with a shallowblaster which took care of the cavitation problem. I think both are great boats. I would not like the 4 rod holders instead of the 6 I have. I think it's kind of an apples vs. oranges comparision though. I fully lined hull is allways going to be heavier and draft deeper then a non liner hull. I chose the VX simply because of the weight and motor requirments. I have not been disappointed. Good luck to which ever you choose. You might want to look a Nautic Star too as well as the Frontier. They are about the same price.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

flatzman said:


> I set up my Kenner 19vx w/tunnel with a shallowblaster which took care of the cavitation problem. I think both are great boats. I would not like the 4 rod holders instead of the 6 I have. I think it's kind of an apples vs. oranges comparision though. I fully lined hull is allways going to be heavier and draft deeper then a non liner hull. I chose the VX simply because of the weight and motor requirments. I have not been disappointed. Good luck to which ever you choose. You might want to look a Nautic Star too as well as the Frontier. They are about the same price.


It's kinda apples/oranges, but comparing a BlueWave 190 Deluxe to a Kenner 19VX is just as bad. The VX has no liner at all (which I simple refuse to buy), yet is heavier than the 190 Deluxe, has only one live well, and less storage compartments.

So far, the best comparo for the Blue Wave is a Frontier, which so far seems the better choice on paper.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't know much about the Frontier. I can tell you that you can order a custom Blue Wave. The only other thing I can suggest to you is take a look at the re-sale. Blue Wave makes around 2000 boats each year and in every boat trader, you will only find one or two. The other testament is their owner's tournament. If you don't have a good product with good customer service, you definately don't want 1000 owners in one place. 
I have sold five of my own Blue Waves and did not have to advertise three of them. I had buyers waiting for me to sell them. Your best bet is to ride in each of them. There is a boat for every one. It's a big investment. Have fun doing the homework! If I can help answer some questions, PM me.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I see about 14 used Bluewaves on boattrader. I still believe it that resell is good on BW and most people want to keep them when they buy them, but I’ve seen no negative talk about Frontier. The BW 190 Deluxe and Frontier 190 are very similar, except you get more features standard (over $1000 worth plus bigger tank and fixed seat cushion on the front live well) on the Frontier that would be upgrades on the BW for the same initially quoted price. The positive about the BW is that the dealer is more accessible to me after the sell. 



I did inquire about getting a bigger tank in the BW, but th boat would definately have to be made to order with teh bigger tank and bigger console to contain it. We are talking at least another couple grand to do that.


----------



## EAGLE1001 (Jul 23, 2006)

I owned BW and currently a 21V Kenner. I prefer the rolled edge boat vs the liner boat. 1300 lb hull....Liner boat adds around 500lbs. BW is a great boat, nice looking and well built. You want a fishing boat you can beat up, put up wet and run every weekend? Buy a Kenner....but if you need to run skinny do the 19VX or 21VX. I have seen engines wear out before the Kenner does. Simple is better on salt I assure you. Yes, you can get yourself in trouble in a tunnel hull but in a VX you can push it off by yourself. Been there. Dont let anyone tell you that Kenner doesnt build a good boat since BPS bought them...Not true----excellent ride and dry. The VX is a purist boat...not pretty but works. Dont forget the money you will save on power if you go with a VX vs a Vision.....lower HP pushes the VX nicely.
Want another purist boat to look at? Check out Dargel. Old tried and true hull.
Good luck....You wont go wrong.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

EAGLE1001 said:


> I owned BW and currently a 21V Kenner. I prefer the rolled edge boat vs the liner boat. 1300 lb hull....Liner boat adds around 500lbs. BW is a great boat, nice looking and well built. You want a fishing boat you can beat up, put up wet and run every weekend? Buy a Kenner....but if you need to run skinny do the 19VX or 21VX. I have seen engines wear out before the Kenner does. Simple is better on salt I assure you. Yes, you can get yourself in trouble in a tunnel hull but in a VX you can push it off by yourself. Been there. Dont let anyone tell you that Kenner doesnt build a good boat since BPS bought them...Not true----excellent ride and dry. The VX is a purist boat...not pretty but works. Dont forget the money you will save on power if you go with a VX vs a Vision.....lower HP pushes the VX nicely.
> Want another purist boat to look at? Check out Dargel. Old tried and true hull.
> Good luck....You wont go wrong.


What could you not do in the BW that you can now do in your Kenner?...In other words, why are you happy about your switch?


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

metoo said:


> It's kinda apples/oranges, but comparing a BlueWave 190 Deluxe to a Kenner 19VX is just as bad. The VX has no liner at all (which I simple refuse to buy), yet is heavier than the 190 Deluxe, has only one live well, and less storage compartments.
> 
> So far, the best comparo for the Blue Wave is a Frontier, which so far seems the better choice on paper.


Actually, the new 19VX has two livewells. One in front of the console and one in the back deck.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Even though we have enjoyed the Bluewave one of our friends we sent over to the Bluewave dealer came back with a Nauticstar 1910. I was impressed at the boat that he had purchased . It was powered by a Yamaha Four stroke 115 and I think he paid around $23K. Here is a link to what he bought :

http://www.nauticstarboats.com/index.cfm? fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=32


----------



## redfin20 (Jun 5, 2006)

take a look at the new cobia bay boats 19 & 21 built by the guy who designed the pathfinder. awesome boats and little less expensive, you might change your mind about the bw and the kenner. just my 2 cents. look on cobiaboats.com and check them out.


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

i have a pathfinder and you cant go wrong. may be another option you should look at. you do not need a tunnel unless you will be spending alot of time in shallow water. you will lose speed with a tunnel and also you will lose gas mileage. ive also heard that blue waves are very wet boats. dont know much about kenner.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I second the Pathfinder; 2200V. Great Boat.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

SUPERSAM said:


> Actually, the new 19VX has two livewells. One in front of the console and one in the back deck.


According to Kenners webpage, it is and option.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

rvrrat14 said:


> I second the Pathfinder; 2200V. Great Boat.


$$$$


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> Even though we have enjoyed the Bluewave one of our friends we sent over to the Bluewave dealer came back with a Nauticstar 1910. I was impressed at the boat that he had purchased . It was powered by a Yamaha Four stroke 115 and I think he paid around $23K. Here is a link to what he bought :
> 
> http://www.nauticstarboats.com/index.cfm? fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=32


I looked at it, walked on it, rubbed on it, knocked on it, .....it's pretty, but it doesn't have near the fishing realestate that the BW 190 Deluxe has. Other than it's beauty, fish locker, and rear seats, there is no reason that I can think of to pic it over the more homely, yet wider and more spacious 190. I've already started another thread on these two boats since I have completely desided against the Kenner 1901 now.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

bnp10 said:


> i have a pathfinder and you cant go wrong. may be another option you should look at. you do not need a tunnel unless you will be spending alot of time in shallow water. you will lose speed with a tunnel and also you will lose gas mileage. ive also heard that blue waves are very wet boats. dont know much about kenner.


Lets try and stay in the listed price range, you will pay half again more for a Maverick product...........Not trying to be rude but this is about Kenner vs Blue Wave.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I would definetly buy a Blue Wave Pure Bay. I looked at one real hard before buying the Pathfinder. It is a top of the line boat.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

rvrrat14 said:


> I would definetly buy a Blue Wave Pure Bay. I looked at one real hard before buying the Pathfinder. It is a top of the line boat.


That is a high $20K/low $30K boat. Out of my league.


----------



## redfin20 (Jun 5, 2006)

i know the pathfinder is expensive. but if you have a chance check out the cobia its along the price range of the bw and kenner.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I have a 2004 BW 190 fish special with a 115 yami v4, 26 gal tank. This boat will do anything "I" want it to. I would like to add a jack plate and trolling motor in the near future. I can go all day with that 26 gallons and have a bunch of fuel left over. I can run 44+ mph down the ICW w/ 2 people and no wind according to the gps. It can handle the rough water just fine... Two white knuckled family members can verify that this spring in a Galv-West Bay storm. (I did loose a nice shimano out of the rodholders... It was that rough!)

I'd buy another BW in a heartbeat. But I'd get a 22 footer. More room.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

*Frontier mods*

Sorry to resurrect an oldie, but someone mentioned customization. I have had a Frontier 210 for about a year now and would buy it agin in a heartbeat. Getting a mod done to a Frontier is as easy as asking. In fact with a call to Bill Kenner, he can tell you what's involved and the pro's and con's. There very little that can be done to a bay boat that the Kenner's haven't done.

There is even a BlackJack over here that was modded for the 300 Verado (70mph!)


----------

